# My Rat Wont Stop Licking



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

My rat wont stop licking me! 
Ever since I got her all she does is lick, does she need a salt lick or something?
I mean she will sit there for hours just licking to the point of where it hurts.
She always has water available and she drinks it too, so I don't think that's the problem.
I've owned rats before and I own more than just her now and I know this cant possibly be normal, can it?
Is it because she is currently alone in a cage and has been for the past two weeks? I rescued her with a cold so she has been in isolation, but before that she was always around 50 or so other rats. Plus I play with her for several hours a day.
Maybe she's just weird, I don't know but any advice would be helpful.
xD;​


----------



## Northern Rat Mom (Sep 3, 2010)

My girlies are very affectionate. Well, were. Norman has passed away from us and Desiree doesn't lick anymore since Norman died. Funny, I forgot that until now. Desiree is really lonely, I need to find a girlie rattie for her to live with.


----------



## hannah (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it has a lot to do with the individual personalities of the rats. My dumbo rex has always licked me, and I have never been able to pinpoint exactly why. I think its purely affection shown on a deeper level then most rats choose to go


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

no problem with this, its good interaction with you and the animal.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Some rats are very licky, she is cleaning you just like another rat, and she likes you very much too 

It's normal for her, not for any lack in her diet  I adore licky rats, its a wonderful trait.


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish my rat would lick me for fun.


----------

